

Twitter: Sorry You've hit your hourly usage limit. Try again soon. - mvs

I just got this msg on Twitter:
"Sorry! You've hit your hourly usage limit. Try again soon."
Hourly usage limit?? Anybody know what this is about?
======
mikecane
I do. That's been around for quite some time and it can differ whether you are
using the website or a client.

If a client, it could be due to Twitter throttling API calls to avert a
meltdown.

If via their website, nearly the same thing, except they do have a hard-limit
built-in now.

When I began on Twitter, we could have high-velocity conversations about
things. These days, we really can't without someone winding up in what I've
termed "Twitter Jail."

Twitter might also say this is to prevent mass spamming. But I doubt that. The
spammers are still there.

